# AB teaching the Bark



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok I've been working on getting my AB pup to bark and let's just say its been a slow process. So you can imagine my surprise when I saw my older female AB Kandy teaching Katara(6mos old) how to bark for what she wanted...which was to play with Kandy...no shit hand to God! 
First off if Katara is going to be in the yard for any length of time she must be tied out. Because she likes to jump into the above ground pool and normally that's not a bad thing except when the cover is still on which is a recipe for disaster. Anyway I watched Kandy stand out of reach about 2-3 feet and wait for Katara to bark. When she did Kandy would play with her a few seconds then back away and wait for another bark from Katara. I watched Kandy did this 4-5 times and towards the end Katara was giving Kandy 3-4 barks in a row to which Kandy rewarded with a longer play session.
I know for some this may seem over the top but I watched this go on for about 5-10 minutes.
I was utterly amazed and it also shows me that Kandy truly does understand reward based training and is a good teacher. :lol:


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Cool Beans Linda.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Yea but you don't really know what kandy was saying about you.:wink:


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Yea but you don't really know what kandy was saying about you.:wink:


LOLOLOL No matter Bob... Rook's got my back if only for the fact that Im the keeper of all the great toys. He would tell them girls ya better hush that mess up, as Lynda may gather up all the really good toys or maybe even the flirt pole(ho no) and put them away for a while.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: Rook would be the one to have that all down! :lol: 
I love that dog!!! :wink:


----------

